# Carbon Impact Super Club arrows - Recommended



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just wanted to offer to other JOAD coaches and parents that I've had very good results recently with the Carbon Impact "Super Club" arrows with archers from 16# recurve up to 35# compound bows.

As always, us parents and coaches of young developing archers are looking for an affordable, quality arrow that can be used for outdoor competitions by archers using lightweight bows. Or by archers growing quickly and that don't want to spend $100+/dozen on arrows they may well grow out of next year.

As most folks know, I've been a big fan of Carbon Express arrows since I first bought a 1/2 dozen for my son's hunting bow almost 7 years ago. Later I tested the Nano and Nano Pro's against my X10's and ACE's and found that for me they worked just a tad better. However, there has always been a void in the market for quality sub-$100/doz. target arrows that can be used and abused by young developing or casual recreational target archers. 

I had my own daughter and son shooting Beman Flash arrows for the past year and they were doing surprisingly well (with my son even shooting them at 70 meters during our team round event at the Texas Shootout last year!). And the Flash arrows do fill a much needed niche. 

However, I had been curious about the Carbon Impact arrows since I first met the owner of the company Pierre Pujos at the ATA show in Indy in 2005. I don't know all the details, but he was the man behind Beman and is credited with inventing the carbon arrow. I presume (although someone will likely be along to correct me here...) that he sold Beman to Easton and then started Carbon Impact. Anyway, I saw his "Ultra fast" shafts back in 2005, and they looked like a pretty good arrow. The price was certainly right for the performance and specifications. 

When I found out that these "Super Club" arrows are essentially his high-end "Ultra Fast" shaft re-labeled factory seconds, I was sold and ordered three dozen for my wife and two JOAD club students. After several weeks and one state JOAD outdoor championship later, I can tell you these are a very good value.

Here's the link to their website: http://www.carbonimpact.com/11_super_club_carbon_arrows.php

And here's where I got them from: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_79_67&products_id=11297

At less than $70/dozen, I don't think you can really go wrong here...

Sure, you can spend more money if you just want to. Seems to be all the rage these days anyway. But I'm always looking at performance/cost ratio, and these really get the job done for our young and intermediate archers.

The spines go up high enough to cover most recurve archers and even some compound shooters with shorter draw lengths and lighter draw weights. My wife shoots a 26" single cam compound at 32# and uses the 30/40 arrows. They tune great from her bow. My daughter shoots 18# at 24" with her recurve and uses the 10/20 arrows. Another young student shoots 18# at 26" and uses the 15/25's. 

Fletching, nocks and points all come with that price and are of good quality. I believe (would have to check on this) that the arrows can accept ACE components, but I will check tonight and report back.

Just wanted to share with those who are struggling to keep costs down and yet still supply quality gear for their kids or students.

Good shooting!

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, and in case anyone is wondering, Pierre and Carbon Impact have NO IDEA that I am recommending these arrows. I was not asked or compensated in any way for recommending these, and I bought them the same as anyone else... Just found something that works and wanted to share... 

Peace out!


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

Limbwalker... Are there any issues or concerns with undetected damage to the arrows? One of our main concerns about club arrows is that our beginners are very rough on our arrows. They get smacked on the target, stepped on, misused, abused, etc. Our beginners are not yet adept at looking for damaged arrows. I have seen carbon arrows self-destruct upon release, presumably due to undetected damage. This is less of an issue with aluminum. Another issue is looking for lost arrows. Aluminum arrows are relatively easy to find with our metal detector. Carbon arrows are a lot more difficult to locate.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I shoot the Super Clubs for 3D and Field pactice shafts. Highly recommend. I'm going to throw some on a spine tester and get an idea of how close they are, but how they shoot I'd say pretty good. I even like the fletches, they really stand-up to abuse.
Only complaint is the components and GPI, if they fit ACE components then I'll love them even more.

DK Lieu: They seem to break clean on the few I've damaged. Either in half or a total failure around the head, just like most other wrapped shafts.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Even though these arrows are called "super club" arrows, I don't really recommend them for beginners. I would still stick with Jazz arrows for beginners, or the NASP arrows and Genesis bows for brand new/ocassional archers. However, they are pretty robust arrows for an all carbon shaft. Like I said, they are the same arrow as their much pricier "Ultra fast" shaft, so they are built to take a beating. 

I suspect, as Grant said, they would break clean off instead of splintering because they are a wrapped shaft. But time will tell.

Regarding the specifications, I am sure they lumped spines into a much broader category to group these shafts, so I wouldn't expect the spine tolerances to be all that tight. But since you're probably cutting them shorter than 28", the straightness will improve to better spec's after they are cut. For the students I have using them, they are more than good enough.

John


----------



## PeterW (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for this valuable info. I've been looking for decent quality, inexpensive, light spine arrows for sometime.

There is a Carbon-over-aluminum arrow that is inexpensive, the Cartel: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_79_65&products_id=10242 This will solve the metal detector problem in finding non-metalic arrows.


I'm dying to try these; but, I don't have my light weight, in-the-house practice limbs. Once I get a set of 24-30lb limbs, I'll order the Cartel Strikers.


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

What are the actual spines for the these arrows. Need to run more exact numbers to choose which of the 3 models. Can't find it on Carbon Impact's website.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Search Limbwalkers posts on Carbon Impacts. I do believe he measured them for spine and posted a while back, I just did the same search a few days ago.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I got a few 10/20 and 15/25 a couple of weeks ago. Using a 1.94# weight and 28" span, I measured 1.240 for the 10/20 and .970 for the 15/25. Someone on the forum has measured the 20/30 at .810. I should be getting a few 20/30 sometime this week and will measure them for comparison. I'll have to look for limbwalker's post.

Edit: That was grantmac who measured the 20/30 at .810 and I found a post by limbwalker and he said he measured the 10/20 at 1400.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That sounds about right. Of course, it was an estimate based on extrapolation from shorter span, since the 10/20's aren't long enough to reach the newer Easton span length.

John


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> That sounds about right. Of course, it was an estimate based on extrapolation from shorter span, since the 10/20's aren't long enough to reach the newer Easton span length.
> 
> John


The 10/20 that I got from LAS a couple of weeks ago were 28.5", not including nocks and points. The vanes shouldn't make much of a difference. There is little bend at the vanes since there is little bending moment that close to the end of the span. Extrapolation from a slightly shorter span should be accurate, as it is just a cubed length ratio for deflection.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting. My 10/20's were just shy of the 28" they needed for the Easton spine calculation. So I just tested them at 26" and extrapolated using my old formula.

But hey, if they are 28", then measure them there and that should be right!


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

The formula would be: deflection @ 26" X (28/26)^3 or deflection @ 26" X 1.249.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Or, in simpler terms - 

To go from 26" span (AMO) to 28" span (Easton) deflection, add 25%

To go the other direction, subtract 20%


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Or, in simpler terms -
> 
> To go from 26" span (AMO) to 28" span (Easton) deflection, add 25%
> 
> To go the other direction, subtract 20%


Just wondered if you were using the same correction factor. Sometimes people use one determined empirically and I was wondering if that was the case and resulted in a different number.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got mu 20/30 this morning and measured them. Here is what I got for the 10/20, 15/25 and 20/30. I bought 4 of each to try. After measuring, I cut/will cut the 10/20 to 26" and the other 2 sizes to 28" for the shaft length.

Arrow -- 10/20	-- 15/25 --	20/30
Spine	-- 1.240	-- .970	-- .850
Uncut Length, just shaft --	28.5	-- 30.0 --	30.5
Uncut Weight Range	-- 209-213	-- 240-242 --	277-279
Point Weight -- 61	-- 69 -- 80

My method of measuring the spine is to hang a 1.94# weight by a string from the center of a 28" span and then measure the deflection from a straight edge that lined up with the arrow before applying the weight. I measured 2 of the 20/30 and got .850 for 1 and .860 for the other. I'm not comfortable trying to give deflection more accurate than .010". The uncut weight includes nocks and points.

Sorry, but I don't know how to get the columns to line up.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

TheOldNewbie said:


> I just got mu 20/30 this morning and measured them. Here is what I got for the 10/20, 15/25 and 20/30. I bought 4 of each to try. After measuring, I cut/will cut the 10/20 to 26" and the other 2 sizes to 28" for the shaft length.
> 
> Arrow -- 10/20	-- 15/25 --	20/30
> Spine	-- 1.240	-- .970	-- .850
> ...


I thought that these were complete arrows.

Do the arrows come with the points separate so that they can be installed later? Or do you have a way of pulling the points.

Thanks for the detailed information -- the specs on the arrows look pretty good and the price is great. We have a field archery meet coming up and that always kills a couple of our arrows. (I'll bet these are as good as Carbon One's at twice the price.)


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

HikerDave said:


> I thought that these were complete arrows.
> 
> Do the arrows come with the points separate so that they can be installed later? Or do you have a way of pulling the points.
> 
> Thanks for the detailed information -- the specs on the arrows look pretty good and the price is great. We have a field archery meet coming up and that always kills a couple of our arrows. (I'll bet these are as good as Carbon One's at twice the price.)


Nocks and vanes are installed, but points are loose. At least that is the way that Lancaster ships them. I prefer it that way so that I am able to cut the arrows to the length that I want. I used Gorilla High Impact Super Glue to glue the points in. You can get it in the small tubes at WalMart for less than $4 for 2 tubes. It has been raining, so I haven't had the chance to shoot the 20/30 yet, but I should allow them to cure a day anyway. I'll compare the 15/25 and 20/30 in my 23# DW recurve and order more of whichever one shoots better. The Carbon Impact chart shows that I should be using the 20/30 at 28", but a couple of the experienced shooters say that they are too stiff, so I shall see, assuming that I know enough to actually tell a difference.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Just for information, I found a European site that listed the spine of the CI SC arrows. Here they are - the first number is what that site lists and the second number is what I measured for the 3 lowest spined ones.

10/20 - 1200 - 1240
15/25 - 1000 - 970
20/30 - 850 - 850
30/40 - 620
40/50 - 450


----------



## Rlcplano (Apr 13, 2012)

has it been determined if you can use easton or other components with these shafts? I am new and would like to be able to use inserts for the tips so I can start with a stiffer shaft and higher point wt and then change point wt as I go up in limb poundage. That would save me buying more shafts with small wt changes. Tks


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

TheOldNewbie said:


> Just for information, I found a European site that listed the spine of the CI SC arrows. Here they are - the first number is what that site lists and the second number is what I measured for the 3 lowest spined ones.
> 
> 10/20 - 1200 - 1240
> 15/25 - 1000 - 970
> ...


I found a French site that lists the spines as:

10/20 - 1200
15/25 - 950
20/30 - 820
30/40 - 620

Those are the same as the Ultra Fast arrows, so I don't know if they just assumed they are the same or actually got the data from CI.


----------



## Rlcplano (Apr 13, 2012)

theoldnewbie, did you find anything that gives the inside id of the shafts? tks..


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

The glue in point diameters are 0.172/0.173. The press in nocks measure 0.166/0.167. Some of the points are a little tight, so the shaft point ID is probably about 0.173/0.174. These are for the 10/20 and 20/30 that I have not yet cut and assembled the points. The 15/25 should be the same, but I don't know if the 30/40 and 40/50 are the same.

Edit: By the way, it seems that CI has now started to ship them with points installed instead of loose. I bought some more 15/25 and they came with points installed and LAS said that they came that way.


----------



## Rlcplano (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!!! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## drn (Mar 27, 2007)

I ordered some on Oct. 11 and the computer said that they were indeed in-stock.

A few days later the computer tells me that my order is back-ordered until Oct. 27th.

After Oct. 27th they tell me that the arrows are back-ordered until Nov. 9th.

Now, on November 9th, the computer tells me that they are backordered until Nov. 30th.

Yaaaaay Team!

don


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

drn said:


> I ordered some on Oct. 11 and the computer said that they were indeed in-stock.
> 
> A few days later the computer tells me that my order is back-ordered until Oct. 27th.
> 
> ...


That's the same nonsense I've been getting with the blue Shibuya Dual Click sight I had on order. After 3 months of that, I finally just cancelled the order.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Always better to call and talk to a human.


----------



## drn (Mar 27, 2007)

Always better to have a Human RUNNING THE DAMN COMPANY!

errr...sorry to be so...frustrated...LAS did it!


----------



## goodfornothing (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol, I love LAS, but their system is kind of wanky. One day something is in stock, the next day it's backordered. Dafuq?


----------



## drn (Mar 27, 2007)

goodfornothing said:


> Lol, I love LAS, but their system is kind of wanky. One day something is in stock, the next day it's backordered. Dafuq?


Sooo...LOL! Something that I ordered 11 weeks ago actually arrived but my consciousness has not assimilated it yet because of a computer issue!!!! YES!!!

I AM SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE BEEN RESTORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT...I still have not recieved my arrows...thank you for the restoration 

Have peace ~

don


----------



## drn (Mar 27, 2007)

goodfornothing said:


> Lol, I love LAS, but their system is kind of wanky. One day something is in stock, the next day it's backordered. Dafuq?


I'm sure that I love the people at LAS...but there is much necessary improvement in their ...actions.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
At this time I/m shooting the 15/25 and I'm really impressed with my groups.
My 15/25 came with the bow, I bought from a AT member. They are 29 3/8 " in length.

My draw length is is 27 inch amo.
Many moons ago I cut my aluminum arrows off 1 " or less past the arrow rest.

Now with these carbons I'm lost.
So having a 27 inch draw. And 30 pound ILF bow. What arrow length or size would you recommend. Thanks [ Later


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I would leave the15/25's alone and see how they shoot. If you have one that is a bare shaft, then you can test.

With a 27" AMO DL, you are going to be somewhere around 28lbs OTF. They will be within a spine or 2.

DC


----------

